# The Commercial Hotel, Widnes, July 2012 (Pic heavy)



## Dave-DR (Jul 7, 2012)

A local derelict pub, this is currently on the market for £80,000, the place has seen better day the inside has been gutted by pikeys, resulting in water damage and flooded rooms and lots of dangerous spots.

Visited with Sean280

More pics then usual with this one, the lighting inside was terrible (every window is boraded up)


----------



## sean280 (Jul 7, 2012)

Heres my pics;


----------



## kehumff (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice explore, and holy moly we have that wallper thats around the fire surround


----------



## sean280 (Jul 7, 2012)

its a state inside theres alot we could not see due to the rooms being flooded and the basement was titghly sealed


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2012)

This seems to be what is happening to most empty pubs now!thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazyjon (Jul 8, 2012)

80 grand its worth you say not any more looking at that, wow the pikeys gone through that place with a fine tooth comb by the looks of it Thanks for sharing


----------



## sean280 (Jul 8, 2012)

i supose pikeys are eveerywere these days


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2012)

sean280 said:


> i supose pikeys are eveerywere these days



They always have been.


----------



## sean280 (Jul 8, 2012)

not as bad as they are now everywere you go its been striped for copper pipes ect


----------



## Dave-DR (Jul 8, 2012)

If somebody pays the £80,000 this is priced at theve got a lot of work to fix everything, most of the second floor is unsafe to walk with foor boars ripped up (some smashed) water damage to all the joists, and the ground floor had holes in one spot with the cellar visible through them. No doubt it will be bulldozed and property or retail units built instead.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 28, 2012)

Is a pikey the same thing as a looter?


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> Is a pikey the same thing as a looter?



Basically yes, they tend to strip out all the lead, copper, slate and any other features from buildings, without permission, to sell on the black market.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great pictures. Cheers for sharing.


----------

